# wlan0 Interface keeps bouncing



## manilaboy1vic (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

I have been noticing that my wlan0 keeps bouncing.  Any other users out there using this particular card and having similar issues?


```
yeaguy# cat /var/log/messages | grep wlan0
Nov  2 16:06:10 yeaguy kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:e5:a8:bd:5a
Nov  2 16:06:11 yeaguy kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Nov  2 21:48:05 yeaguy kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Nov  2 21:48:23 yeaguy kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Nov  3 01:00:47 yeaguy kernel: arp: 192.168.1.220 moved from 00:24:2b:de:78:b6 to 00:14:6c:dc:9b:a2 on wlan0
Nov  3 01:00:47 yeaguy kernel: arp: 192.168.1.220 moved from 00:14:6c:dc:9b:a2 to 00:24:2b:de:78:b6 on wlan0
Nov  3 02:05:49 yeaguy kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Nov  3 02:06:02 yeaguy kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP[

yeaguy# cat /var/run/dmesg.boot | grep -i rum0
rum0: <Cisco-Linksys Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 4> on usbus6
rum0: MAC/BBP RT2573 (rev 0x2573a), RF RT2528
rum0: need multicast update callback
yeaguy#
```


----------



## scialom (Jan 11, 2011)

I have the same effect under FreeBSD 8.1 with the iwi driver using wpa_supplicant. This bouncing which put the interface wlan0 up and down renders the internet surfing impossible.


----------

